# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > سوال: مشکل عدم تطبیق فریم ورد برنامه با iis سرور

## wittyelnaz

عذر می خوام نمیدونستم باید توی بخش فریم ورک بزارم یا بخش ای اس پی
لطفا هر جا غیر مرتبط بود حذف کنید
من یه پروژه با پروژه با  2010 نوشتم که فریم ورکش 3.5 هست و روی سروزی گذاشتم که روی IIS  فقط فریم 1 و2و4  نصب هستش
روی ین سرور چند تا پروژه با هم هست که روی یه solution  سوار شدن و تحت عنوان اینترانت شرکت ازش استفاده می کنیم
من صفحات پروژه ام رو به این solu اضاف کردم که از Auth  همون پروژه استفاده کنم
حالا من که پروژه رو بردم رو سرور چون از linq استفاده کردم مجبور شدم  فریم iss را 4 کنم
به تبع اون چون بقیه برنامه ها به اون attach بودن 4 کردم
ولی هر بخش از باقی پروژه ها که بخش ارتباط با بانک داره  errorهای مختلف می ده
نمی دونم چیکا کنم برای رفع این مشکل
لطفا راهنماییم کنید
با تشکر

----------

